# 007 Serial Number



## rideahiggins (Feb 21, 2016)

What year is this little Schwinn. I think it's Lil Tiger, not sure. Anyway the serial number is 007464. It's a twin straight bar like a 62 Schwinn. It's a 20" frame.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 22, 2016)

I am stumped. Are you sure this is a 20 inch bike? Here is a picture of a 1962 20 inch typhoon with the same style frame but with the trademark Schwinn dropouts . Even if this is a smaller frame it still does match anythink I have seen. Way cool though.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 22, 2016)

Ya definitely not a lil tiger as they are 12 in. With a removable top bar and Unless the bearing cups in the gooseneck have been changed its later than mid 1964


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 23, 2016)

1962 Buddy.  One year frame.  The '63 - '66 Buddy models used a standard shortie Sting-Ray frame.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 24, 2016)

Not much info on the interwebs. One brochure ad I saw showed painted fenders, semi-pneumatic tires on painted rims and what looks to be a plastic white seat. I've never even heard of a "Buddy" model.


----------

